# Opinion Poll: Marketplace no reply zone or not?



## Guest

So what do you think?


----------



## TTgreeny

voted


----------



## andy225tt

voted


----------



## Matt B

As someone who is trying to sell something the current policy is crap.

No one can see other peoples interest, and I fear they are assuming that the item will sell very quickly.

Lets have our replies back mods.................


----------



## triplefan

Lookin good for the leave it as it was crew


----------



## triplefan

I think the mods should abstain


----------



## Tim G

I think replies should be allowed for showing interest & gaining more info about an item, however there is one thing that really bugs me & that is the randomers who feel they need to stick there 2p's worth in saying 'its not worth X amount'. IMO its up to the SELLER to determine what they want for the item end of story.

Apart from that any constructive reply is a welcome bump in a 'bump' banned marketplace


----------



## Dan_TT

Good idea, if your serious you can PM the seller. Saves pointless posts which have no real benefit to the advert!


----------



## ecko2702

It's nice and not nice. I hate the fact that if you have a question you have to PM them and they can get multiple people asking the same question. I like the fact that all the negative stuff can stop ie. your price is to high, this link has them cheaper, etc. Out of curiosity mods what made you make that decision to make it no reply?


----------



## TTgreeny

ecko2702 said:


> I like the fact that all the negative stuff can stop ie. your price is to high, this link has them cheaper, etc. Out of curiosity mods what made you make that decision to make it no reply?


but surely thats part of bein a mod,to keep an eye on posts that people are making an delete whats in appropriate?

a few people have offered the service to be a mod of teh for sale section,why not trial that?


----------



## napalmuk

I agree, the mods spend their time on posts and will pick up any discrepancies im sure. As for posting, i think it should remain for any additional info from other members... BikerZ is a good example, always offering good advice etc... just my opinion though...

Ian.


----------



## a13xbb

voted not being able to reply is a joke.......


----------



## KammyTT

voted that replies are a good thing


----------



## cwiseh_tt

a13xbb said:


> voted not being able to reply is a joke.......


ditto, i wanted to a reply to a thread about 996 monoblocks being for sale that it would be a good buy for anyone wanting the next step up over the v6 brakes. no such luck lol....


----------



## KammyTT

TTgreeny said:


> ecko2702 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the fact that all the negative stuff can stop ie. your price is to high, this link has them cheaper, etc. Out of curiosity mods what made you make that decision to make it no reply?
> 
> 
> 
> but surely thats part of bein a mod,to keep an eye on posts that people are making an delete whats in appropriate?
> 
> a few people have offered the service to be a mod of teh for sale section,why not trial that?
Click to expand...

i did offer my services but was ignored.


----------



## stevebeechTA

:lol: REPLY REPLY REPLY VOTE REPLY :lol: 

YES BUT NO BUT YES BUT NO BUT On a serious note it would make life so much simpler all round, especially as peeps are offering to help mod the section like kammyTT, he is sound and fair take him up on his offer. come to think of it i dont mind putting in some time if help is needed

steve


----------



## pjmedlam

(*Added Later*: Strange after adding my vote I swear it went up to 21 (out of total of 26 votes cast at the time) for reverting back to replies, however the survey now says only 20 and it wont let me vote again. I only say there was 21 when i voted because at the time with my vote there were 21 for and 5 against which I noted was a percentage above 80% (80.7%), if my vote had been number 20 (in 25) then the percentage would have only been 80% dead after my vote. I may be completely mistaken, but has anyone else had a problem with their vote being stuck off?)

I voted to revert back to replies being allowed. I've bought a dozen or so things off the forum over the years and I think the replies have helped with my choice and purchase. I've also sold things and being able to reply to a question helps all potential purchasers

Also I think it just looks strangely sad when you go to the page and see zero for all the replies. I just think a forum in general should be about multi way communication in all its forms. As for the negative posts, they are just a fact of life on any forum, to be honest I find some of them amusing, plus it appears we have people willing to remove the really bad ones.

*(Just posted this bit on the other thread):*
I'm trying to buy something at the moment. PMed the guy a few days ago and then just silence with brushwood being blown by. You've no idea where people are with the sale, the old system gave you at least some idea of if somone had jumped in ahead of you. If they dont reply then have they sold it? are they away? have they changed their mind? you have no feel for whats going on. Extremely frustrating.


----------



## jammyd

KammyTT said:


> TTgreeny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ecko2702 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the fact that all the negative stuff can stop ie. your price is to high, this link has them cheaper, etc. Out of curiosity mods what made you make that decision to make it no reply?
> 
> 
> 
> but surely thats part of bein a mod,to keep an eye on posts that people are making an delete whats in appropriate?
> 
> a few people have offered the service to be a mod of teh for sale section,why not trial that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i did offer my services but was ignored.
Click to expand...

not ignored :roll:


----------



## KammyTT

ok then i wasnt replied to :lol:


----------



## TTgreeny

back up there [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## triplefan

How strange, was just gonna give this a bump, well done TTgreeny

Come on guys it's your forum, have a say in how it's run


----------



## KammyTT

agreed


----------



## bobbobb

i have voted for replies as it helps keep your thread upto date if you dont it will get a page or 2 back and peeps will just repost a original thread again using more bandwith and keep on doing it. also i have answred the same question 3 times from different people and lastly you say pms not so i have my notification set to recive email notification when i get a pm this never happens i come to the site to find i have messages

my 2p


----------



## Guest

agreed. If you're expected to respond to pm's but are not notified about them the whole system fails.

Time to put it back the way it was!


----------



## les

Not seeing or having replies is a VERY BAD thing IMO. It gives and open book for all kinds of underhanded goings on. I belong to a number of forums who have strict criteria for ads and replies to prevent all manner of naughty goings on. 
Here's one of them and the rules they insist upon.

**** Sales Rules

This forum is provided as a privilege for **** members to buy, sell or swap surplus equipment.

1. Sellers need to have been a member for 30 days and have contributed to **** by making 50 posts in **** forums before they can advertise items for sale.

2. No commercial sellers. At the discretion of **** owner or a moderator these will be removed. The owner's decision is final.

3. All negotiations and questions must be posted on the sales thread and NOT by PM. Communications may only be taken to PM once the sale and price has been agreed upon on the open forum and payment/collection details need to be given. The agreement of the time and date of collection or postage, or confirmation that items have been posted should also be posted in the thread.

4. Sales must include a photograph of the item and it must be priced, 'open to offers' or 'best price secures' will not be allowed.

5. All equipment sales must complete the sales form at the start of new sales threads. The sales form is automatically generated when you start a new thread in the sales forums. Links to other selling sites is not permitted and will be removed.

6. Refrain from commenting unless you are interested in more details or are interested in buying. If you suspect any foul play, please use the report button and the moderating team will deal with all reports.

7. 'Gauging interest' threads will be removed.

8. Disputes must be conducted away from the public areas, either by PM or email.

Any threads or posts which do not comply with these rules are likely to be removed

After sales feedback on each transaction is encouraged. Please PM feedback to the forum leader.

We understand that this format requires time to fill out and digital photos. However, we believe that this will help offer more protection to both buyers and sellers, and thus is a benefit to all members.

They have altered, fine tuned and insisted on the rules above due to bad experiences with both sellers and buyers and for very good reason. Buying and selling on here carrys the same risks.


----------



## ecko2702

I like the rules Les put up. Make it so you can't sell stuff unless you have been her 30 days and have 50 posts. That way people don't join just to sell one thing. On a forum I am on each picture you post of the item for sale they have to have a sheet of paper on it saying the current date and their member name. If you need help moderating the for sale section I would be happy to help if you need it.


----------



## southTT

I've now missed several items through not being able to post a reply on this, that I will now not bother to post on this forum at all.Repeated threads to end this system have not been addressed- are those in their ivory towers so far removed from the rest of us that they won't do anything? I really regret donating now, as what ever most people want is constantly ignord. 
jon south


----------



## Hark

I agree, I advertised something and answered a pm on similar thing 5 times.

Updating prices or info doesn't bump it so noone sees your new price. Don't like it and wish someone would listen.


----------



## Nem

We have listened, we've seen the results of the poll which was run and as a admin and moderation team as a whole we see no reason to change the way it's currently managed.

How can you say "I've now missed several items through not being able to post a reply on this"? You will only miss an item if someone else sees the post first and send the seller a PM before you. Not being able to reply has no effect on time and speed of response which would be the same if you were able to post up a reply.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Nem said:


> We have listened, we've seen the results of the poll which was run and as a admin and moderation team as a whole we see no reason to change the way it's currently managed.


Yeah, but Nick, clearly there are many who are very upset with the way it's currently managed. Is there not some compromise that could be reached?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Guest

People aren't getting email notifications of PMs so it's taking an age to get replies, if at all.

The whole thing is a shambles imo.


----------



## Guest

not many people voted on this :?


----------



## skiwhiz

Go with the replies but tighter modding re the crap and views that appear on some threads that then go off topic.

Now unless a seller marks an item sold you have no idea so don't bother.

PS not sure if vote counter is working, don't think it added my humble view in favour


----------



## Nem

We are still classing it as a trial, and it's still ongoing. So there is scope to come up with another way of working this and change, or even try something different after that if needed.

The main problem will be that if we open it up to allowing replies again it would be very strictly moderated. But as soon as we do that we'll end up with a load of complaints again in the way of "I wasn't chatting, I was just asking a question", or "I wasn't bumping my thread, just alerting of a new price" (which isn't allowed actually). Which will lead up right back here with a new poll about the "trigger happy moderators removing all replies in the for sale section". So I'm sure you can all see the problem.

I was going to comment about how few people are actually complaining about this once you search through the couple of threads about this issue, and the fact that the poll results even at a 75% result is still only 30 odd people. By the time you alllow for people who just clicked yes for the fun of it or thought that had to for some reason the actualy number of people not liking the current system is about equal to the number of people on the admin / mod team who want it like it is now.

But, I've just tried to test the poll system on this thread and it's not working, so I'll need to speak to Jae about it. But even without a totally accurate result most of what I've said above is still valid.


----------



## kmpowell

Nem said:


> But, I've just tried to test the poll system on this thread and it's not working, so I'll need to speak to Jae about it. But even without a totally accurate result most of what I've said above is still valid.


It is working Nick, it means you've already voted.

The person who set the poll up originally didn't tick the 'only allow one vote' option, meaning people can change their voting option if they wish. If you vote for the same thing again the total stays the same (for obvious reasons!), but if you change your mind the totals will change.


----------



## Nem

Thanks for clearing that up Kev 

So then, all of what I said above is valid


----------



## Guest

kmpowell said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, I've just tried to test the poll system on this thread and it's not working, so I'll need to speak to Jae about it. But even without a totally accurate result most of what I've said above is still valid.
> 
> 
> 
> It is working Nick, it means you've already voted.
> 
> The person who set the poll up originally didn't tick the 'only allow one vote' option, meaning people can change their voting option if they wish. If you vote for the same thing again the total stays the same (for obvious reasons!), but if you change your mind the totals will change.
Click to expand...

'The person' certainly did click 'only allow one vote' option. :x

Interesting that even a 75-25% vote you say is "about equal"
interesting way of looking at it :roll:


----------



## Hipflyguy

Juat as an example, I posted a wanted ad, and with the new rules now means I will need to create a new thread duplicating the one already placed to get noticed 'easily' - so many forum users view new posts, and recent threads and respond to those rather than trawling pages of updates. It's not ideal but is how many forums work.

A member clearing out his garage, finding a spare centre cap, and thinking ' let me do a search, I wonder if anyone needs one?' isn't going to happen. Seeing a 'recent' for sale, or want ad makes more sense. Shows that the seller or Wanter is still interested and still has that object for sale or need for, no?

Excellent forum, but the for sale section has taken a turn for the worse in my opinion. (now at 76% for posting)


----------



## Nem

There is already a no bumping rule, so if people are going to start posting duplicate threads to in effect bump an existing one, we'll have to start removing those duplicate threads.


----------



## KammyTT

i had to post a duplicate thread after the item i posted didnt sell i decided that a lower price would help as it was maybe a tad high.

surely this HAS to be done?

if an item doesnt sell is that it?

c`mon nick sort it out, out it back to normal and get a couple of extra mods to keep it tidy and use common sense


----------



## Hipflyguy

But fine for a 'what's your favourite colour' post to run on for years and be top of the postings...?

Whole point of having a wanted, or for sale section is to see recent activity/products... bumps come in the form of revised prices, change of details, communication of sold items, no?

Could you put an auto delete in the marketplace if zero new posts to a thread/activity in xx weeks? Keeps the section tidy and managable that way. and if people are still selling, or wanting can keep thier post alive?


----------



## kmpowell

Point taken re 'Wanted' section. It seems to make sense for those ads to have replies.

So, posts can now be replied to in that area. 

The rest stays as is for now though. From my POV I've yet to read a valid reason why it should change back, especially as adverts are now becoming more complete with prices etc because people have realised that an incomplete advert is less likely to get a response. :?


----------



## skiwhiz

Nem said:


> There is already a no bumping rule, so if people are going to start posting duplicate threads to in effect bump an existing one, we'll have to start removing those duplicate threads.


A number of peeps are now doing this so you may need to take action.


----------



## KammyTT

this forum just isnt the same anymore :?


----------



## skiwhiz

KammyTT said:


> this forum just isnt the same anymore :?


It goes through these phases, sure it will come good again


----------



## Guest

KammyTT said:


> this forum just isnt the same anymore :?


Yeah, it's strange. I've completely lost interest now..... maybe something to do with the way opinions and requests are ignored? not sure. I asked for the possibility of an icon to show which topics you'd posted in which would be easy to implement, but was completely ignored....

Things like that piss people off :?

I used to check this site first when i turned on, now i usually don't bother at all 

shame.


----------



## Nilesong

That *is* a shame. I always enjoyed your posts Manphibian. Maybe the forum will get livelier with 'new blood?'


----------



## pjmedlam

I posted recently to sell some brake parts. They didn't sell at that price and soon dropped down the list and I was getting fewer and fewer viewings. Human nature is that people look at the latest threads. I therefore posted again with a new lower price and the brakes sold. It was a mutually agreeable transaction between two TT owners and two contributors to this site. If we ban repeat postings, this mutually agreeable happening for two TT owners would not have taken place. Don't we try to spread all things TT. Isn't that why the forum exists?


----------



## GRE608Y

I miss the ability to reply to a for sale topic. I'm also a member of the VR6oc and I like their rules...

1. You must state a price. This seems to annoy buyers/browsers and normally leads to a lot of pm's back and forth or pages of pointless text. A guideline price would be helpful, even if its offers between £x and £y, If no price is specified, your advertisement will be removed.

2. You must state a location. Things like wheels, doors, heavy things that would generally need collection, to save time, at least put some information about where the items for sale are.

3 All communication should be kept within the thread - DO NOT REPLY SAYING "YOU HAVE PM". Please communicate with sellers within the topic and not via PM until a sale is agreed. Only personal details should be exchanged via PM once the sale is closed. This is to give visibility to other members of the forum to whether the item is still available.

4. Only one "bump" on threads within any 24 hour period this includes posting to bump the thread.

5. When an item is sold please simply add the word "SOLD" to the thread title rather than post a reply so that we can remove the thread.

6. Knives, guns, other offensive weapons, copied DVDs and CDs are NOT permitted to be sold on this forum.

7. Unless by prior arrangement, anyone who is not a private seller ie. trading, must contact a Moderator for permission to post items for sale in this area.

8.If you've no interest in a thread don't post in it please, also no thread hijacking ie. "i've got that cheaper..." just start your own thread.

9.The description of items for sale/swap should be clear, concise (for example Make, Model, Age, Condition etc) and include details of any known damage, defects and flaws or any other information that a potential new owner should be made aware of.

10. Please "preview" your post and check the image link is valid, and if you post a link to another site please again check that the link works.


----------



## Nem

The main problem is people do not stick to the rules. No matter what rules they are people will not obey them.

Take for example the one about adding "SOLD" to the post title when it's been sold. Thats been in the rules for a long as it goes back, yet the number of posts with SOLD in the title is very few. It's even been mentioned in a thread below this one as a suggestion for people to do it, yet it's already in the rules. Just goes to show that people do not read them, else why would a person suggest adding it to the site rules, when it's already in there.


----------



## KammyTT

can we just lock this bloody popst as it toally pointless..... mods/admin want an easier life end of story no matter what we say!

ps.... see you at the meet nick


----------



## rustyintegrale

KammyTT said:


> can we just lock this bloody popst as it toally pointless..... mods/admin want an easier life end of story no matter what we say!
> 
> ps.... see you at the meet nick


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Nick's a pussycat, just be nice and bend him round... :wink: It's Kev that needs the work... :lol:


----------



## kmpowell

KammyTT said:


> can we just lock this bloody popst as it toally pointless..... mods/admin want an easier life end of story no matter what we say!


When Nick posted a response, I had a bet with myself that it would be you who posted next. To your credit it took a few hours, but here you are right on que moaning like a petulant teenager throwing your toys out your pram.

If you (or anybody else for that matter) can come up with a reasonable & balanced list of reasons as to why it should change back to the pigs breakfast it was, we'll do it. Nobody as yet has come up with anything that can't be counter argued though, so for the time being it stays as is. We have listened regarding the Wanted section and reverted that back, so it's not like we don't listen.

This new rule has forced people to make their adverts more detailed, display a clear price, and make the section much more structured. It's cut the pathetic chat and arguments, and it's made the for sale section much more manageable from a moderating POV - all in all it's been a good thing.

If you - and I quote you from your other post - "can't be bothered" to PM somebody selling something, that's your problem, not ours.


----------



## KammyTT

whatever!... he started :lol:

works better yes...boring definalty


----------



## rustyintegrale

kmpowell said:


> If you - and I quote you from your other post - "can't be bothered" to PM somebody selling something, that's your problem, not ours.


Ouch!  See what I mean Kammy? :wink:


----------



## KammyTT

kev... think you need to go for a facial/spa day and chill out :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

KammyTT said:


> kev... think you need to go for a facial/spa day and chill out :lol:


Errrrr. I'm bowing out now... :lol:


----------



## triplefan

kmpowell said:


> like a petulant teenager throwing your toys out your pram


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Mixed mataphors or what, how many teenagers you seen in a pram?


----------



## slg

:roll: :wink:


----------



## KammyTT

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## triplefan

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti

LOL :lol:


----------



## jutty

this is a total load of rubbish :evil:

every other forum has an open for sale section where you can ask questions about the item and see the sellers response, cant see what makes the TT forum so special that they have to lock theres from replys!!!! :lol: 
rather than 10 people all asking the seller the same question, its useful to see others questions and offers regarding the item for sale IMO

i hardly bother going in there no more due to having to PM etc regarding info on the item, to much hassle!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rustyintegrale

slg said:


> :roll: :wink:











:lol:


----------



## triplefan

slg said:



>


Can't work out whether they are twins or mother and daughter :roll:


----------



## slg

Does it really matter - the point was to show teenagers in a pram! (Seems like it was completely missed)

It's always the same forum members complaining with a few others jumping on the band wagon! :?


----------



## triplefan

slg said:


> Does it really matter - the point was to show teenagers in a pram! (Seems like it was completely missed) No. that's why I posted a LOL
> 
> It's always the same forum members complaining with a few others jumping on the band wagon! :? And your point is?


----------



## slg

triplefan said:


> It's always the same forum members complaining with a few others jumping on the band wagon! :? And your point is?


That was the point but if the cap fits.....


----------



## triplefan

slg said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's always the same forum members complaining with a few others jumping on the band wagon! :? And your point is?
> 
> 
> 
> That was the point but if the cap fits.....
Click to expand...

And when did you become arbiter of who may complain about what?


----------



## Wallsendmag

You should realise by now its not going to happen .


----------



## TT_Tesh

Why dont we add a function in for whoever is posting a 'for sale' item which allows either replies to be posted or not.

If you allow replies then you do so at your own risk of getting told its too expensive blah blah blah but if you put it as a private posting then you will only get PM's

What do we think? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## triplefan

It'll fall on deaf ears, they need to save face, there's no going back now


----------



## jammyd

triplefan said:


> It'll fall on deaf ears, they need to save face, there's no going back now


I think that is quite harsh opinion and we are listening to all the comments, but as Kev said, no one has come up with a defining reason why we should put it back to the old way.

Currently the adverts are a lot better and a lot clearer. if a person prices it wrong it won't sell. etc etc... Also if people followed the rules then we would never have done this.

The whole thing is still open to discussion and we will still continue to monitor this thread and as soon as a valid argument is placed we will work towards it.



Rudetesh99 said:


> Why dont we add a function in for whoever is posting a 'for sale' item which allows either replies to be posted or not.
> 
> If you allow replies then you do so at your own risk of getting told its too expensive blah blah blah but if you put it as a private posting then you will only get PM's
> 
> What do we think? [smiley=book2.gif]


The idea is good, without looking at the code, I am not sure if we can do it or not... Thanks for the idea.


----------



## triplefan

There are still plenty of ads that do not comply with the rules, and not allowing replies has only had a minor impact, possibly even negative, as posts were just as likely to be "you need to state a price" or "how much is the postage" None of that can happen now.

search.php?keywords=how+much+is+postage&terms=all&author=&fid[]=15&sc=1&sf=all&sr=posts&sk=t&sd=d&st=0&ch=300&t=0&submit=Search

There is only one way of ensuring the rules are observed, and that is to moderate the thread, removing offending adverts. If you need more mods why not accept one of the several offers you have had.

Having the view that Pistonheads, Exchange and Mart et al do not allow replies is I think missing the point, they are not a forum or online community.

People who may have purchased blindly, might (then) have asked the correct questions when the opportunity arose to purchase the same item from someone else.


----------



## ecko2702

I don't know if this has come up but other forums I frequent have a rule were you need 50 posts to post something for sale. You also need a sheet of paper with your username and the date in the photo (that way you can't find a picture of something and try to pass it off as your own) Would that be a hard thing to enforce? It would help with the people who create and account to sell stuff and then never contribute. And it makes it a bit easier to trust the person. I feel more comfortable buying something from someone with 200 post's rather than 5 because they are around more and known (not saying new people are going to be scammers everyone was new at some point). Just a thought.


----------



## TT_Tesh

I agree with the first part of needing 50 posts but then again it will lead to some 'newbies' who are scammers just posting crap on the site and hence lowering the standard of the site just to get their post numbers up to put something for sale on.

Perhaps split the For Sale section into Verified and Non-Verified (i.e - those with 1000+ posts are verified) and those with (less then 1000) are non-verified.

Also with the 1000+ verified section - these could allow replies within the posting which is currently banned.

[smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## KammyTT

Rudetesh99 said:


> I agree with the first part of needing 50 posts but then again it will lead to some 'newbies' who are scammers just posting crap on the site and hence lowering the standard of the site just to get their post numbers up to put something for sale on.
> 
> Perhaps split the For Sale section into Verified and Non-Verified (i.e - those with 1000+ posts are verified) and those with (less then 1000) are non-verified.
> 
> Also with the 1000+ verified section - these could allow replies within the posting which is currently banned.
> 
> [smiley=argue.gif]


verified to post replies sounds like a great idea to me.

i think with this whole carry needs to end and that sounds like a great reason to change it back although i doubt it will make any difference to be honest.


----------



## TT_Tesh

We could always just try it and see people's reaction or put a deadline on the vote on the other thread and then announce the results. Whatever the result is what happens.

ANychance you can bump my posting number upto 1001 so I can be verified if it goes ahead -  otherwise I'll be stuck in the non-verified bit! [smiley=argue.gif]


----------

